# Purple ... Peep



## dlderry (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey All,

So I am out of town for an extended business trip and had to leave Mr. Nibbs with my sister for the summer. She has been so kind as to send me pictures and videos of him playing to help keep me company while I am away, what a great girl. She posted this picture on facebook and I noticed something didn't look right. His penis seems to be purple. Now being a relatively new hedgie guardian I may be panicking. I have read that this could be anything from a UTI to him having 'boy time.' 

My sister did say that she's been cleaning the cage every other day because it has been smelling so I suspect a UTI. But then again, she is a very 'girly' girl and I smelly could very well just be his normal scent. Can anyone shed a little light on this for me? I am still out of town for another month and would be devastated if he passed while I was gone, especially considering he's not even a year old.

Thanks Muchly for your help and time.

Warm Regards,
'D'


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, from the waist up he's adorable!! :lol: :lol: 

It looks like normal boy time to me, but we'll see what more experienced people have to say-I only have the 1 mostly modest boy.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't know, I'm no expert but that does not look very normal to me. :? At least, I've never seen my boy's area look like that and he's about the same age, just turned one year old. 

Has your friend said if he's had any other symptoms? Weird poops or strangely colored pee? What are you using for bedding? I know there have been reports of male hedgies getting bedding pieces stuck in their genital area and causing issues. 

I hope you figure out what's causing the trouble soon! I know that it can be stressful when you're taking care of a pet from afar. Sending good thoughts to you and Mr. Nibbs (love his name)!


----------



## dlderry (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies.

And thanks PJM. He is for sure darned adorable. 

We use homemade liners for bedding that are a soft cordiroy with a thick flannel core. We have two of them and trade off for washing. So no real chance of getting stuff stuck in there. I will ask her about poops today when I call, but she does know to look out for strangely colored particularly green or runny/sticky. I hate being this far away so I cannot examine myself. *sigh*


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

I am no expert in this topic, I own two girls but I have read through a lot of topics on hedgehogs, and I don't recall many with the males penis aside from reading one owners story where there was an issue.

To me purple could bee a blood blockage/flow issue in the area, there are numerous things that could cause it and all would likely require a vet examination to examine. If there is something effecting your hedgehogs penis and it does not look normal to you then I would think for peace of mind if nothing else the vet visit will help.

I really wish I could be more helpful and provide information, however I don't have any first hand experience with this and a through search and run back through reliable hedgehog areas turned up very little on the subject. If you do choose to have your sister take your hedgehog to the vet please share any finds (Hoping there is nothing wrong) so we all can benefit from anything learned and better assist people in the future on such a topic.

That being said there are still plenty of very experienced people here who haven't posted and may be able to guide you better then I can. I merely wanted to express my opinion if it could be of any assistance to you.

In closing your little guy is absolutely adorable!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf had a very active boy time hobby.  I saw his little friend a LOT. And sometimes it was quite purple. Can you ask for another pic with him on his back when she knows it's not in the middle if boy time?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It looks normal to me for being partially out, but my question would be, why is it still out while being held and long enough to grab a camera and take a picture. Often my boys will have it out, but as soon as their cage is opened or they are picked up, it goes back in. 

By his surprised expression, maybe he was so busy with himself that he hadn't gotten himself back to normal yet. :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

have you talked to your sister since this? Is it still the same color? Did she pick him up when he was "busy"? :roll: It wouldn't hurt to call your vet and ask for their opinion. I know when Harvey is "busy" that thing could practically smack him in the face and it's scarey to see it "purple".

If his mood has changed and it appears to be that color even when he isn't busy, I would take him to the vet.

Best wishes. Hope things turn out okay.


----------

